# Hi Cap Plastic .45's



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Anybody have any experience with the hi-cap plastic .45's? Those would incude the Bul M5 (which I have heard good reports about), the Kimber Ten II, etc. Of the info I have read in other forums it's one of those, "they work great!" or "they're not worth a spit and I got rid of it!" Any thoughts or pics?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

At 1 point, the Kimber and the Bul were about the same gun - They made it for Kimber, or so I've read.

Never really been interested in a polymer 1911, but then again, I don't care for the hi-cap 1911s. Maybe if they made a decent singlestack 1911...


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

In your case, we probably need a "P9911 or P991911" or sumthin? Right. I've read Charles Daly imports the Bul M5 from Isreal for it's line of hi-cap 1911's and have seen mostly favorable reports. Over on 1911.com were varied reports on the Kimbers, etc. Most were little issues if any and then problems with "denial" from Kimber customer service. Who knows? The Charles Daly was reported on not too long ago in either the Rifleman or Shooting Times and the report was very favorable (of course, I don't think I've ever read an unfavorable report from a gun writer).


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

I'm not a fan of the hi-cap .45s. The grip is waaayyyy too big.


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

I love my Glock 21 and I even have a 10mm conversion barrel that I also like a lot. I do agree that this is not a handgun for a person with small hands. Regards, Richard


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

They fit my hands fine. In fact, over the last few years I have preferred the larger grips. My G20 fits my hand real good. Kinda' subjective thing. I've shot several double stack .45's and the bigger grip seems to give me a little more control. I don't know what's considered big, average, or little hands but I just measured the distance from the tip of my middle finger to the tip of my thumb when my hand is streched out it it's about 9 and 1/2 inches. That may be average but I really like the bigger grips.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Anybody have any experience with the hi-cap plastic .45's?


Why plastic?


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

No particular reason except maybe for weight. What I really want is an all stainless steel, "Commander" sized barrel (4" + or -), high-cap .45 with a full size grip (14 rds. of .45), and a traditional single action trigger. Maybe I've overlooked something, but I can't find that combination in a Para or elsewhere unless I go to a very high-end gun (STI, etc.). The plastic would be my second choice and there are some of those available.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Springfield makes a hi cap 45. It's a nice gun, points and shoots well. With the mags we had it was 13+1.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Can you get it in a 4" barrel with the full grip?


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Can you get it in a 4" barrel with the full grip?


I don't know one we had was a 5" full size.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I just looked on Springfield Armory's website and couldn't make it show me any hi-caps. I have the 2006 catalog and it lists a LDA trigger for one but that's all I can find. A local gun store had what I described in a "painted" green finish but I've forgotten the model # and they sold it. I did try to find that model in the 2006 catalog but it was not listed.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Here you go, no need to say thanks. :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:

http://www.springfield-armory.com/prod-pstl-1911-GI.shtml


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

That gets pretty close. Here's a pic of the plastic one I saw. Felt pretty good.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Charlie said:


> That gets pretty close. Here's a pic of the plastic one I saw. Felt pretty good.


Looks good for a "lesser" 45.:smt106 How does it shoot?


----------



## Whittey (May 8, 2006)

The Croatian Sensation

-=Whittey=-


----------



## RONNIE J (May 8, 2006)

*My Thoughts Too*



jwkimber45 said:


> I'm not a fan of the hi-cap .45s. The grip is waaayyyy too big.


Till I shot the XD45 ACP--I like this one.

RJ


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

If you want a high cap 45 with a polymer frame, go with the H&K USP. Top quality and it can be carried cocked and locked.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yea, I agree


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

The HK Tactical would really be great. In fact, it would be my first choice in a full size pistol. I'm trying to find a 4" barrel hi-cap at a reasonable price to consider.


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

Charlie, I changed my mind. Why? I have shot a Springer XD in 45GAP and loved it. I now would like you to buy the XP in 45acp, shoot it, and file a range report. Again, why? I want an honest opinion of the Springfield XD 45acp before I buy one. Regards, Richard


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, go w/ the ACP and not the GAP. I don't think the longevity of the GAP is too good. It hasn't been very popular lately...


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Well, go w/ the ACP and not the GAP. I don't think the longevity of the GAP is too good. It hasn't been very popular lately...


Shipwreck, the sad thing is the 45 GAP is a great personal defense round. I do not know anyone, that has fired it, that did not like 45GAP. I know, I did! Regards, Richard


----------



## "JB" (Jun 26, 2006)

*"Everybody Sing.... Fall Into The GAP"*

Sorry I just couldn't resist that.....


----------



## tex45acp (May 26, 2006)

I have two....a Taurus PT-145, 10+1 of .45acp and a Springfield XD-45 with 12+1 of .45acp. I love them both.


----------



## Whittey (May 8, 2006)

13+1 in the XD45ACP. The 40S&W and .357Sig were 12+1. The 45GAP is 9+1.


-=Whittey=-


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I was kinda' looking at a "hybred", 1/2 1911 and 1/2 polymer, with a 4" barrel, just for fun. The STI V.I.P fits the bill but when I looked on their website, it looks like they've changed the format somewhat. They are only showing a 10 rd. version.??? Doesn't look like a "wide body" .45 anymore.


----------



## SgtRich (Jun 5, 2006)

Richard said:


> I want an honest opinion of the Springfield XD 45acp before I buy one.


I have a Springfield Armory XD-45 ACP Service Model (4" bbl). After shooting 1911's for many years, I now find that this XD-45 is my new carry pistol. The grip angle and trigger are superb, compared to other polymer .45 ACP pistols. There is absolutely nothing about this pistol that I dislike. You owe it to yourself to go rent one and try it out. I guarantee you will not be sorry.


----------



## waterburybob (May 7, 2006)

I also like the XD45. 

I just bought one about a month ago. I don't have large hands, but the XD grips isn't too big for me.

The XD's are really good guns.


----------



## RONNIE J (May 8, 2006)

*Xd 45 Acp*

We have put about 2000 rounds down range with the service and the tactical models--at first I had plans to have a trigger job done and maybe new sights--On the first outing with them I was impressed enough to think in the back of my mind that this might be the new carry and the 5 inch the new home gun--not our first XDs so we knew that the design and fit of them worked well--but the 45 acp was an even bigger winner--End results--give them a try--then make up your mind. Put a few hundred down range before any thoughts of work--the triggers on both guns run smooth as silk now with no work of any kind.

Ron


----------

